# scratch SD70ACE



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well after years of waiting, I finally am trying my first build. It's very inspiring to see what you guys can build. Here's a start finally:








Going to be fun trying to make the panels.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Totally from scratch? This will be quite a project. Keep us posted.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now that you are that far Joe, how does your cab compare to the CN cab you bought? 

Seems that the nose is a bit longer than on a CN unit.,... ey'!! 

You'll get me cutting plastic soon; let's see clean off 2 work benches, find time, wait till it cools down, install a cooler in the shop, fix the band saw, work on Matt's DDA40X, work on My layout, work on the SD90 loco - OH here we are,... under - build a 70ACe frame!!!!!!!!!! that's it! And a bunch of cars to paint........... 

I'm sure I must have 'left' time in here somewhere, if I could just find where I left it!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And the CNW heritage unit is only in O scale .............. mmm 

Dirk


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

yeap, I went downstairs to grab an O scale model to guide me!
I have a bunch of projects and they got moved to the backburner now that I've got some plastic!
The biggest difference I think, is the nose is much higher. Joe


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You've got me thinking now Joe!!! 

Between a bashed up 70 cab ...... 

OR 

Cutting plastic for a cab..... 

1st try is mostly a proof of concept anyways! 

Any added work this long weekend from you? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I filled in the nose area where there's another angle..... I added holes for the sand filler pipes...... now I'm cutting the sides of the long hood. There's a grill on the long hood behind the cab up high near the exhaust.. I can't tell what's behind it... some kind of shape that looks like a crown???? I'm thinking it's the way the side is cut for airflow???


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Unless you develop and build a see thru screen - the internal steel brace will not show on a model... 

Dirk - DMS Ry. - I have some close-up pix tho...!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. Keep posting pics as you progress


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Not getting done very fast....


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice keep the pics. coming please


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm really 'wishing' I could put a 1/29 version next to your 1/32 model...!!! 

Great going. 

Dirk


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Dirk, I run my USA SD40-2 with my MTH Dash 8s in consist. They really look fine together. Joe


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe,

So your willing to mix your scales for locos - eh!?? 

No SD40-2's in 1/32...? 

All My locos are or will be in only 1/29... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Where did you steel the grills and fans from? 

Do you have a camera that is good for 'close up pix' at all?


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

USA on the dynamic brake (1/29), the reg fans are Aristo just sitting in until I make some. I have a nikon if I could just figure it out. I'm trying to show the whole engine in 1 pic. What should I take a close up of? Something you'd like to see better? I think the picture size reduction ( to meet the rules), changes the quality a little? The top pics look better though?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have an older Nikon - Cool Pix 8700 - that has a 'close-up' dept. to get real close to stuff, like 3/4" from a lizards face. I use it for lots of my model work shown here.. 

So get the cam up and running and I'll get you pointed at what I think I'd like to see - closer - of your great work! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Your doing a really great job on this! 

What have you built before - if not a car or loco!!? 

Dirk


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Nope, no car or loco. Just plugging my way through this. Seemed straight forward enough to do.
I figure if it stinks, I'll just go Adams family with it! I always wanted to blow up the bridge!


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

This is the camera set to the flower icon. I believe that's for close-ups.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe - it definitely does not stiNk yet!!!!! 

Flower would be for close up, same as mine!! 

So the secret to 'making' or rolling now comes to mind the screens..I need some for My SD60T loco, not to the screens yet!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

More info on how you did the screens please?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Imagine - the first hat trick for Joe - and WE want to learn from him!!! 

What a world we live in ... YAH!!! 

Let us know Joe!! 

Dirk


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Geez, I'm really humbled. There's not much to tell as I just started them. #70 mesh run through my hand corrugator thing from the craft store. I'm going to build frames for the mesh so they look like the current model's screens.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Got a pic of the tool - hand corrugators that is? 

What store? 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Backing up some more...... 

Where does the #70 mesh brass screen come from also? 

obviously in some sheet size... 

I had obtained some coffee filter strainers to remove the mesh screen from to re-purpose into loco screens... 

But what you got going looks way better!! 

Dirk


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

It's a Fisker's paper crimper: 
http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Crafting/Embossing/Embossing-and-Texturing-Tools/Paper-Crimper 
This screen is more industrial type but looks very close to the perm coffee filter type.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

trying to look like this: 
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2574708


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Dirk, 
Order yourself a catalog from Precision Scale Model Engineering... http://www.psmescale.com/ 
They have all sorts of neat stuff you can order from them. Including a variety of mesh sizes and shapes 

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Funny I could not place it, put someone else here used the same Fisker's crimper for metal siding, now I 'member... 

The screens on the M-2 are pretty much the same as most locos also!! 

And what I'm after!! THX again Joe!! 

And I'll check it out Craig,THX also!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe one of you guys could tell me how to add a 'link' - like above - to another web site or page as a reference, in a post here!! 

THX 

Dirk


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk

Click the link below. 

Resources menu >> FAQ >> As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor § _Insert Hyperlink Button[/b]

_


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Steve, thanks for directions .. 

I was hoping to find a way to have a link in the signature area - usually at the bottom of a post and also is there a way that is 'auto-matic' for each post made..? How about adding a picture in the signature area? 

Dirk


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk

Since you're a Standard MLS member, you won't have all of the tools available in the Rich-text/HTML editor that a 1st Class member has. So if you run into trouble getting accomplished what you want, Post an example of what you are trying to do and I'll help out, because the *Signature:* field only accepts HTML code to accomplish anything other than straight plain text.

If you populate you Signature field in your MLS User Profile (see below), then that signature will be placed at the bottom of each reply you post. Please stay within the posted guidelines for signatures.
[*] 4.0 - Signatures & Avatars:
[*] 4.1 - Signature images are limited in physical size to a maximum of 500 pixels wide by 120 pixels high.
[*] 4.2 - Signature images are further limited in file size to a maximum of 25 kilobytes.
[*] 4.3 - Signatures with an image 100 pixels or more high are limited to one line of text above or below the image.
[*] 4.4 - Members are asked to voluntarily refrain from using animated gifs in their signatures (this one also applies to Avatars).
[*] 4.5 - Blank lines above and below the sig should be eliminated. 
[/list][/list] The easiest way is...
[*] Have two browser windows open.
[*] One to the 'Signature' text area.
Forum Tool-bar > My Profile > My Settings > Forum Preferences > Signature:

[*] The other to this topic.
[/list][*] Open the HTML editor like you're going to create a new reply.
[*] Then in the content area compose what you want in your signature area in the content area.
[*] Once you get everything the way you want it.
[*] Use the 'HTML' button located just below the lower-left corner of the content area to change the view mode from 'Normal' to 'HTML'.
[/list][*] Then select all the HTML code and copy it.
[*] Switch browser windows to the one displaying the 'Signature' text area.
[*] Since you've already got something in the 'signature' make sure that you select all of it (i.e. {Ctrl+A}) before going to the next step (otherwise you'll wind up with what's already there plus what you're adding).
[*] Paste the copied HTML code into the 'Signature' text area.
[/list]


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks again Steve, 

And thanks Joe for the interruption... 

And now - on with the show!!!!!


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Dirk and all, here's a couple close-ups.








http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/...be5451.jpg
" alt="" />


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Now your cooking Joe, great shots also BTW!! 

Still nice work up close!! Easier to see stuff too, since some of us will be following in your foot steps ...soon!! 

Lead on.. 

I did some more photo cruising today and confirmed;... again, that the deck height for a SD90Mac & SD70Ace are the same.!! So I will have to dig out my spare 90 frame parts and throw them together for a Ace frame. The Ace deck sits on top of the I-beam frame, matching the decking on the middle and rear sections of a 90 frame!! This will be a BIG Plus to building both series locos, using the same design frame and shared parts. With a frame - trucks - couplers - and related end plates, a tank is the last piece for the rolling chassis for an Ace!!! In 1/29 that is!!! 

So what direction will you go for a frame in 1/32 Joe? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, the frame is a flat, thick piece of plastic right now. I'm planning on attaching pilots with steps to either end and filling in with plastic I beam. I'll have to establish the correct ride height first and may have to correct the I beam height for truck swing.
I believe I've read that the cab is the same on the SD90 as the ace!!! That will save a step for me down the road.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Check closely on the cab, they look similar..?? I am building the later versions using a bashed 70 cab, only slight detail changes really!! number boards move to nose/checks and filling old holes above front windows...cab roof details and such - small stuff'ens!! 

Mostly it looks like details between the 2 cabs!! 

A early Ace cab.... 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=770077 

and a 90 H-2 series cab, a regular H is still an older 70 series cab.. 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1886962 

OK - I hope the links work here! 

Dirk


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeap, that looks like a sd70 (Mac) cab. Maybe the Iso? 
From the book Modern Diesel Power, "..... some of the locos (sd90macs) feature the newer cab, others featured the older style of the North Amer Safety cab introduced in the early 1990s......., Today the modern angular cab style is standard on both the SD70M-2 and SD70ACe."per Brian Solomon


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say Joe - You were looking for a rivet tool, but it was discontinued, tho a replacement is available - here is a link to a Compound Slide milling Table on Amazon, priced at $114.00 with a working area of movemeet of 5'' x 8''... 

http://www.amazon.com/Compound-Slid...d=1350182958&sr=1-296&keywords=ezMachineTools 

This would workout well for me on My small drill press for milling parts into masters to make molds...!! 

Help you at all? 

Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I am about ready to order a crimping tool like your using to roll filter screens.. 

Joe, have you made anymore since the one you posted? 

Dirk
 http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeap, I made some more with tougher screen. The first ones seemed flimsy. I was afraid they'd get bent when handled. I may have to experiment with materials to find the best strength, painted looks, vs realism.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

They may be all right as is...with the light material... 

Aristo Craft also uses a light screen on their locos, like the SD45. 

So light you can bend them with your thumb in the wrong place!!!! I am not too concerned with that as I tend to carry My locos under the fuel tank because of the weight. But the screens could get banged up while handling and reworking them!! I have found a light pressure with a #11 blade restores them again. 

Support behind helps also! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.  

http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Lights - Cam - action!! 

Hi Joe, tell us about your frame here! looks like an adaptation from a ....... loco.? 

Great air lines also. 

Dirk


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes joe tell us about the air lines also 
dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I also just 2 weekends ago bought the Fiskars crimper - at last! 

Now to play with it .. 

Dirk


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

kinda ugly in the photo above.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

yeap! looks like something from a "cars" movie???


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Your thread is encouraging me to get back on mine once I get time. Its been over a year for me.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought I saw you build a custom U30 or something like it already??


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

The whole frame, pilots, hoses, etc. now are from a MTH diesel.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice and sharp scratchbuild. Love those lights!


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

want to see her run???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju1n_4_5rZc


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! Runs good. That smoke blowing exhaust is great!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I assume this is an MTH decoder and smoke unit? 

Does the smoke throttle down after a while? The loco did not stay stopped long enough in the video to see this. 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg this was posted on youtube "Published on Feb 3, 2013 

Here she's running before she's built. MTH guts inside running on DCS system." 
dick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dick, the sounds and operation looked/sounded familiar. 

Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

working on the chassis details


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Here she's leading a train with smoke on full bore:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAow...e=youtu.be
I may have to put this smoke unit into my steamer. That tune up I did seems to be working too good?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Honorary Alco? Mebbe ifn oily black.....


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think I'll need the "oily" stuff in the paint's title. I'm pretty sure it just coated my glasses the second time around.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Enginear on 06 Feb 2013 07:44 PM 
Here she's leading a train with smoke on full bore

And here I thought the SD70ACE was EPA Tier-2 compliant


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I may actually pull the smoke unit out and put it into a steamer. I don't think I'll need that much smoke capacity! The wick was blocking the output port of the fan a little bit. When cleared, it now smokes like a beast. It'll look real good in one of my Challengers.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I wasn't going to post here anymore but ahhh, what the heck. Don't want to have too many familiar locos here!


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Keep posting Enginear - we want to see how the ACE looks in the end!


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## James1 (Sep 17, 2013)

WOW you have make a good design body of that model train's engine.. I like the idea of your working and also design. Do you have worked on other project? Because I want to see them.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted By Enginear on 11 Feb 2013 07:56 PM 








I wasn't going to post here anymore but ahhh, what the heck. Don't want to have too many familiar locos here!


How did you do those screens, they are amazing, are those 70 mesh also? Looks like you did 2 sizes of screens, did you use the same crimper?


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

forgot to ever post here again.....


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Did you use a frame/chassis from a different style of engine or was that scratch built too?


----------



## HoosierBuilder (5 mo ago)

Enginear said:


> Dirk and all, here's a couple close-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get that horn?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Enginear has not posted in 8 years, last post 2014


----------



## HoosierBuilder (5 mo ago)

Darn, I needed that horn for my USAT GP7. The prototype I'm modeling has one just like it, and I'm not 100% happy with the Ozark Miniatures horn I made.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it that Aristocraft brass 5 chime that you want? PM me. I still have several.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Enginear said:


>


Nice to see another work station that looks a lot like mine.
Your project looks very good, look forward to seeing the finished engine.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Love your work, it's going to look awesome once done.


----------

